# white trout on crickets!



## redfishreaper (Apr 23, 2012)

sunday afternoon i heded to simpsons with a good friend. we where heding home after a tough day of bream fishin so we drove by simpsons with some left over crikets. we whent to a mud beach. and threw out and emediutly a nice white trout at 16''. and then another and a nother. and somewher in betwen a red distroed my bait but of cours got of. so final tally one 16''-eight 8''-11'' and one 22''

sorry no pics for now. i'll try to get them up a.s.a.p.

also has any body heard of that( trout on crickets)


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Try drinking a little less than before posting......jeez


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

I, for one, hate autocorrect on my phone but perhaps you should look into it....


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Hahaha ya'll give em a break guys...

Heck, that same area you are talking about...I caught a 5 lb sheephead w/ a cricket on a micro rod/reel.....I just went back to the launch rednecking it up saying I caught a zebra bream!!!


----------



## Redtracker (Dec 28, 2011)

Jason said:


> Hahaha ya'll give em a break guys...
> 
> Heck, that same area you are talking about...I caught a 5 lb sheephead w/ a cricket on a micro rod/reel.....I just went back to the launch rednecking it up saying I caught a zebra bream!!!


Now that funny right there. Zebra Bream on crickets.


----------



## Cracker (May 15, 2012)

Collard said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Try drinking a little less than before posting......jeez


:lol:


----------



## redfishreaper (Apr 23, 2012)

sory guys it is hard on my phone. and my pics are on the phone and i dont know how to post picturs on my phone


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*White Trout on Crickets?*

Why not?? They look like little crabs with their color and wiggling legs. Go for it. They also scoff at using earthworms in salt water. A pox on them! Use what works. :thumbup:C2


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

redfishreaper said:


> sory guys it is hard on my phone. and my pics are on the phone and i dont know how to post picturs on my phone


You gotta use the forum runner app to post pics.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

Where is Simpson's?


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

Simpson River - Escambia River, far east side of the river at Hwy 90.


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

*Simpson*



FLSalomon said:


> Simpson River - Escambia River, far east side of the river at Hwy 90.


Thanks. I had a "brain fart", I was just up there not long ago with my grand kids. :whistling:


----------



## redfishreaper (Apr 23, 2012)

Collard said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Try drinking a little less than before posting......jeez


 i just want to say something. it ant fishin without beer


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

redfishreaper said:


> i just want to say something. it ant fishin without beer


Thanks man, I appreciate that. 

-beer


----------

